# Bragging for a buddy....



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

This brute was shot by my friend in Jackson County Friday. Thought I'd share.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Dang!


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Very nice, I bet your buddy's heart rate is still a bit above normal, mine would be.


----------



## AlanC (Jun 16, 2010)

Good one..


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

That is a great buck! Some big deer out that way. I hunt in Gallia county and the quality of the deer out in Gallia and Jackson is pretty good.


----------



## Big Chief (Dec 16, 2005)

Sweet!! Congrats to him


----------



## erik (Jun 15, 2010)

nice your buddy did good congrats to him


----------



## Lowerider1029 (Jul 8, 2014)

Beaver, Any idea what that brute scored, I'd be real curious to find that out.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Not yet, I'll find out though. He just killed it Friday.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

What a beautiful deer! Big sweeping main beams,kickers,mass and tine length. I'm guessing High 180's to 190 gross non-typical. Awesome deer! Congrats to your buddy!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

that's really a trophy buck. congrats to your friend. did he tell you about his hunt? if so we would like to hear the details of the hunt.
sherman


----------



## Sasamafras (Oct 13, 2011)

Wow, great buck!


----------



## FinsFurFeathers (Sep 14, 2009)

Trophy of a lifetime... Good job on the compound kill!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Holy cow! Another buster Buckeye buck! Congrats to your buddy!


----------



## Twister Tail 14 (Apr 14, 2009)

Wow, great trophy buck!


----------



## SKRAMER (Sep 17, 2014)

AWESOME!


----------

